# Wi-Fi flaw gives up your password



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Swiss security researcher Dominique Bongard said many popular routers' computer chips use a "random number generator" intended to safeguard your password -- but it turns out those "random" numbers aren't as random as they're supposed to be.

Some are so poorly programmed that a hacker can easily determine the next numbers that the router will spit out. Some routers' "random" number generators are so bad, it consistently just uses the number "0."

Read More


----------

